# strangest thing you ever seen while valeting or detailing?



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I was doing a job the other day for a trader, the car had a really shiny interior and smelt like a garage workshop. Very strange I thought. I was told that the man who traded the car in told the sales guy his trick to getting a long lasting shine was using grease on the dash etc??? Which explained the smell etc. I had to use a ton of G101.

Another one was I got a call out from a guy local to me, his dad had attempted to polish the car and ended up making a right mess, on inspection it was terrible. When asked what he had used I was told he had made his own polish which was basically Ajax made into a paste hahaha

This got me thinking what other wierd or stupid things have you guys seen?


Chris


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Used condoms, blood, fingernails, animal fecies and every other things that can related to human activity :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

igor0924 said:


> Used condoms, blood, fingernails, animal fecies and every other things that can related to human activity :lol:


niiiiiiiiice !!!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

igor0924 said:


> Used condoms, blood, fingernails, animal fecies and every other things that can related to human activity :lol:


Estonia sounds a nice place!!! LOL

Chris


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Estonia sounds a nice place!!! LOL
> 
> Chris


It is :lol: actually i detail very few Estonian cars. Most of my work comes from Italy. 
People here are very hardfisted and they really dont aprecciate the work of a quality detailing. 
They are used that some local bloke in a car wash washes they'r car for 5 euros :lol:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine has to be a mixture of things, but the worse over sick and other things left in vehicles has to be Curry in the centre console of which was a month old...... Yes i know i was gipping.

I terms of what customers have used on cars, the normal one is a scouring pad on paint & Cilit Bang for wheels.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

I was told to clean man juice off the bosses car interior in my last valeting job, he said his son had been giving his girlfriend one in the back seat and he was not prepared to clean it up. I told him I wasn't either and walked out. Dirty b%$tards 

Found a used sanitary towel in a car when doing an interior valet but the best one was when a guy dropped a car off to us insisting he had cleaned the boot. On inspection we found several pairs of dirty knickers in the spare wheel well. I thought no more of it until a very angry customer came back to ask who had left the knickers on the boot carpet for his wife to find. Apparently they were not hers


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

IanA said:


> I was told to clean man juice off the bosses car interior in my last valeting job, he said his son had been giving his girlfriend one in the back seat and he was not prepared to clean it up. I told him I wasn't either and walked out. Dirty b%
> 
> Found a used sanitary towel in a car when doing an interior valet but the best one was when a guy dropped a car off to us insisting he had cleaned the boot. On inspection we found several pairs of dirty knickers in the spare wheel well. I thought no more of it until a very angry customer came back to ask who had left the knickers on the boot carpet for his wife to find. Apparently they were not hers


haha classic!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

IanA said:


> I was told to clean man juice off the bosses car interior in my last valeting job, he said his son had been giving his girlfriend one in the back seat and he was not prepared to clean it up. I told him I wasn't either and walked out. Dirty b%
> 
> Found a used sanitary towel in a car when doing an interior valet but the best one was when a guy dropped a car off to us insisting he had cleaned the boot. On inspection we found several pairs of dirty knickers in the spare wheel well. I thought no more of it until a very angry customer came back to ask who had left the knickers on the boot carpet for his wife to find. Apparently they were not hers


hahaha this is great!!!

We did a M3 Alpina about 3 weeks ago, just a quick clean and found some HUGE thigh high pink boots in the back. My mrs took them in and the fellas wife went mad that she had told him to take them out before we came. hahaha dirty fookers!!

Chris


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

not a cleaning story but similar, a good mate of mine took his boses car in for a service and a mot to a garage we use often well he didnt his wife did on his behalf, the garage manager rang an few hours later saying car is almost ready and very sorry some of the staff found the big blue dildo in the boot and where messing around with it the manager said they have been bolluxed and it wont happen again, my mate replied nah sod it there only young let them have a good sniff if they want, when he went to collect the car everyone was giggling until my mate told them it was his boses car who was a gay 55 year old man so hope they had a good sniff !


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

justina3 said:


> not a cleaning story but similar, a good mate of mine took his boses car in for a service and a mot to a garage we use often well he didnt his wife did on his behalf, the garage manager rang an few hours later saying car is almost ready and very sorry some of the staff found the big blue dildo in the boot and where messing around with it the manager said they have been bolluxed and it wont happen again, my mate replied nah sod it there only young let them have a good sniff if they want, when he went to collect the car everyone was giggling until my mate told them it was his boses car who was a gay 55 year old man so hope they had a good sniff !


 Thats made me feel physically sick :lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

IanA said:


> Thats made me feel physically sick :lol:


one of them was, he was the clever one who stuck it in his mouth

now go be sick lol


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

justina3 said:


> not a cleaning story but similar, a good mate of mine took his boses car in for a service and a mot to a garage we use often well he didnt his wife did on his behalf, the garage manager rang an few hours later saying car is almost ready and very sorry some of the staff found the big blue dildo in the boot and where messing around with it the manager said they have been bolluxed and it wont happen again, my mate replied nah sod it there only young let them have a good sniff if they want, when he went to collect the car everyone was giggling until my mate told them it was his boses car who was a gay 55 year old man so hope they had a good sniff !


Hahahaha this is brilliant!!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

justina3 said:


> not a cleaning story but similar, a good mate of mine took his boses car in for a service and a mot to a garage we use often well he didnt his wife did on his behalf, the garage manager rang an few hours later saying car is almost ready and very sorry some of the staff found the big blue dildo in the boot and where messing around with it the manager said they have been bolluxed and it wont happen again, my mate replied nah sod it there only young let them have a good sniff if they want, when he went to collect the car everyone was giggling until my mate told them it was his boses car who was a gay 55 year old man so hope they had a good sniff !


ROFL!!!! Brilliant!


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

A shovel, black bin bags, wellies and a jesus cross all in the boot of one car when I started valeting years ago, was slightly freaked out.

Then once found around 5k in used notes in the rear arm rest of a car, the owner apparently knew it was there.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

theres been a few horrible ones, that aren't really funny stories so...the most bizarre thing I ever found was in a used 911 that the dealer had taken in part ex, 

in the centre console I found what I called "the OAP mile high starters kit" 
Vertigo medication, a small handbook on how to deal with the stress of flying and a viagra" :lol:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Found 2 locusts,a ****roach,caterpillar and various other insects in one car. Turned out it previously belonged to a company who bred insects for reptile food. Not nice


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I have found various under garments in a car that have turned out to belong to the owners mistress, I bagged them up and gave them to his wife not knowing obviously. Very angry phonecall followed from the owner, I apologised then said to be fair its not my fault your dipping your wick elsewhere, nver heard from him again.

And had one where found various sex toys and lingerie, gimp suit etc. Bagged them up as usual, left them in the car, parked the car back up. Got a text from the owner later on apologising, explaining the situation and asked for my discretion, and then turned out to be one of my best customers.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

A sparrow with its head stuck in an audi grille, wings akimbo....poor liitle sparra r.i.s.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I tugged on what I thought was a brake warning wire while changing some pads once - turns out it was a mouses tail and half a mouse


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

igor0924 said:


> People here are very hardfisted and they really dont aprecciate the work of a quality detailing.
> They are used that some local bloke in a car wash washes they'r car for 5 euros :lol:


Not to dissimilar to 99% of drivers over here ..

I have found, Blood, Feces, vomit, sex stains , large amounts of money, shot gun cartridges and bullets, dildos, underwear [apparently not his wife's ], dead animals through smashed grilles, you name it..

I've been in a few cars that people have died in after horrendous RTA's, they weren't pleasant experiences..


----------



## BojanVTS (Jul 24, 2010)

Some form of garlic thing in a little bag thing with Japanese writing on it in an EK9. 

Clearly was near lunchtime when it was built.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Apparently the garage who did a lot of work on the missus' old car found risla and lots of hash down the back of the dashboard....weren't ours officer.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Wasn't a 1975 orange vw transporter was it ?


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Asked to clean a seat which his wife had just given birth on... Blood guts and more... Sent him to his local dealer to buy a new seat.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Fac said:


> Wasn't a 1975 orange vw transporter was it ?


:lol: No - you're safe :thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

igor0924 said:


> People here are very hardfisted and they really dont aprecciate the work of a quality detailing.
> They are used that some local bloke in a car wash washes they'r car for 5 euros :lol:


It's the same in england these days.


----------



## Pricy (Jun 18, 2012)

I worked in a classic Mini garage a couple of years back which had a breakers yard so we had the standard blood stained seats, dashboards and everywhere else due to the huge amount of safety devices installed on them. :wall:

Apparently if we found any body parts (odd fingers etc) we had to phone the police and return them but it never happened in my time there.


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Back in 2007, I bought a 2006 530xi wagon for a client of mine from the dealer auction..upon cleaning the center console, I removed the leather boot around the shift knob and popped out the cover around it to do a nice clean up...I then discovered a plastic baggie under the cover that happened to be a little more than an eight ball worth of cocaine. I was so pissed since I drove the car for 2.5 hours from the auction back to our shop, that I raised hell with the auction....I made them give me almost two grand back because I told them that I was removing all the seats and door panels to make sure that there wasn't any other drugs in the car...the auction manager tried to reassure me by telling me that apparently that area of the center console is a good and quick hiding spot for one's drugs and that was probably all there was to it...
Another good story is one that happened to a friend of mine....he bought a Nissan pathfinder from a New Jersey auction and when they got the car back to Virginia to clean it, they noticed the front of the headliner by the driver's head was loose and hanging a little low...when they pulled it down to see how they can reattach it, $27,000 in hundreds fell in their lap....I think that is the biggest profit he ever made on a car.

Sean


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

A holdall FULL of steroids...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bimmersean said:


> Back in 2007, I bought a 2006 530xi wagon for a client of mine from the dealer auction..upon cleaning the center console, I removed the leather boot around the shift knob and popped out the cover around it to do a nice clean up...I then discovered a plastic baggie under the cover that happened to be a little more than an eight ball worth of cocaine. I was so pissed since I drove the car for 2.5 hours from the auction back to our shop, that I raised hell with the auction....I made them give me almost two grand back because I told them that I was removing all the seats and door panels to make sure that there wasn't any other drugs in the car...the auction manager tried to reassure me by telling me that apparently that area of the center console is a good and quick hiding spot for one's drugs and that was probably all there was to it...
> Another good story is one that happened to a friend of mine....he bought a Nissan pathfinder from a New Jersey auction and when they got the car back to Virginia to clean it, they noticed the front of the headliner by the driver's head was loose and hanging a little low...when they pulled it down to see how they can reattach it, $27,000 in hundreds fell in their lap....I think that is the biggest profit he ever made on a car.
> 
> Sean


That was mine! Any chance of a reimbursement?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You mean *apart* from my reflection?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Live maggots in a car i was cleaning for a freind.....and thery were under the seat where her 2 year old had been in her car seat.

The owner was visibly disturbed when i broke the news to her.


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> That was mine! Any chance of a reimbursement?


Are you referring to the cocaine or the money?


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Worked at a Renault dealer for over 10yrs as a mechanic.

Our service managers demo was getting alarm system fitted to it,i got the task of doing it.

There were rumours flying round the dealership he was having an affair with one of the girls working upstairs in the offices, had to take out the centre console to wire the LED in, nothing in there apart from a piece of paper, i had a little read, what did it turn out to be.......yup a love letter from her declaring her undying love for him,begging him to leave his wife for her etc!!!!!!!!!

Dirty B*****d


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I was cleaning a jag xj, a messy kid car full of toast for kids breakfast and other food, got to the boot and found a few mouse traps!!! I was told by the customer a mouse had got in and chewed threw one of the rear seat belts, it must not have fancied the smell of the food in their. I never found it. Dirty or what ?!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

igor0924 said:


> Used condoms, blood, fingernails, animal fecies and every other things that can related to human activity :lol:


I must have missed a few bit's when cleaning it the first time :lol:

it does sound like a few car's I've done


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dried blood, puke and poo. I did a suicide car last week and came across all of this.
Thankfully I have done the health and safety courses and have all the gear, donr a few recently.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bimmersean said:


> Are you referring to the cocaine or the money?


Both :thumb:


----------



## vxpenfold (Jun 13, 2011)

not detailing but when i was working at vauxhall we had a couple of good ones 

had a combo van come in and one of the techs put his hand in the glove box to get the service book out and instead found a couple pairs of black lacey knickers and a string of johnnys lol also found an air rifle in the roof pocket !!!

we also had a zafira come in for a vibration when the heater blower was on, took the blower motor out and found a mouse dead, slung against the fan blades, was done as warranty so had to remove the mouse before sending the motor back, and it was stuck on the blades, how i didnt throw up i dont know :/


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not detailing but we had a routine service in, when checking spare wheel the tech was created with sex toys, bondage gear and some nice blond wigs
We later found out it was a tranny...
I never saw the man/woman but all we got from the receptionist was it wasn't a pretty sight
Another, not my job, was a for snake behind a dash board.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

vxpenfold said:


> we also had a zafira come in for a vibration when the heater blower was on, took the blower motor out and found a mouse dead, slung against the fan blades, was done as warranty so had to remove the mouse before sending the motor back, and it was stuck on the blades, how i didnt throw up i dont know :/


Jesus, the smell entering the cabin mustve been bad enough!!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

found 6 inch of mud with a plant growing in my front wheel arches when cleaning the arch liners!! :O


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I found the ID of a person that owned my second car, before it was stolen from them, had its ID stripped ready to be rung, found by the police, deemed untraceable and put on a Q plate.

The ID had slipped down the back of the dash against the bulkhead and I found it when I swapped out / upgraded the dash.

WD


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Dried blood, puke and poo. I did a suicide car last week and came across all of this.
> Thankfully I have done the health and safety courses and have all the gear, donr a few recently.


Thats a whole new and interesting detailing section on its own.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Dried blood, puke and poo. I did a suicide car last week and came across all of this.
> Thankfully I have done the health and safety courses and have all the gear, donr a few recently.


Sounds like my Mrs's car!!! LOL


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Was detailing a new clients car (female) and all was going well. Did the exterior then started on the interior no problems.

Went to the boot and opened it up, saw it was full of what looked like 'gym' gear such as towel, change of clothing etc!

Started to hoover the boot and just moved her personal belongings from left to right as i hoovered.

As i went to move a towell it started to 'move' on its own....naturally i $hit myself and jumped back.

I eventually stopped and noticed it was making a noise like a shaver so moved the towel and grabbed the object in my left hand (hoover still in right hand) at which the client came behind me and said "do you want a drink"

Imagine her face as i turned around with rampant rabbit in the left hand (still spinning) and hoover in the right.....needless to say she laughed and i had a lovely cuppa!!!!

I found out afterwards she was an Ann Summers rep in her spare time...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Dried blood, puke and poo. I did a suicide car last week and came across all of this.
> Thankfully I have done the health and safety courses and have all the gear, donr a few recently.


Are these cars being recommisioned ? I'd hate to own a car someone topped themselves in !


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

If I was going to die, being behind the wheel of a Range Rover isn't the worst place to go.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

igor0924 said:


> Used condoms, blood, fingernails, animal fecies and every other things that can related to human activity :lol:


lol surely not all at the one time in the one car..jings was it owned by a prostitue who was into having sex with animals whilst they bit there fingers nails :doublesho:buffer::lol:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Japanese Condom - (still in wrapper and in tact thankfully)

Was under the seat of an imported Eunos Roadster


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Was it like a small balloon?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

lol - it had bananas on the wrapper if I remember right with some japanese writing.....random


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe it was banana flavour


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

craigeh123 said:


> Are these cars being recommisioned ? I'd hate to own a car someone topped themselves in !


For deaths in car crashes it really depends on the insurance company. Some crush them as a matter others put sell them on which may well end up on the road.

But how bad is it? Would you buy a second hand house? Someone may have died/topped them self in it. What if someone took a heart attack and had a 20mph bump?

Topping yourself means a much greater likelihood of the car going back on the road. If you're friend/parent/child killed themselves by taking 100 paracetamol or gassing there selves would you, as the executor of of the estate crush a £30k car that has absolutely nothing wrong with it? What if it's a little worse and needs some blood cleaned up.........or a seat replaced?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Bero said:


> For deaths in car crashes it really depends on the insurance company. Some crush them as a matter others put sell them on which may well end up on the road.
> 
> But how bad is it? Would you buy a second hand house? Someone may have died/topped them self in it. What if someone took a heart attack and had a 20mph bump?
> 
> Topping yourself means a much greater likelihood of the car going back on the road. If you're friend/parent/child killed themselves by taking 100 paracetamol or gassing there selves would you, as the executor of of the estate crush a £30k car that has absolutely nothing wrong with it? What if it's a little worse and needs some blood cleaned up.........or a seat replaced?


For many years I used to deal with salvage cars - including fatalities. General rule of thumb was that any fatality that occured in one of our vehicles we used to get the car crushed.

Only ever exception to that was a £40k brand new Volvo with less than 1k on the clock - where the guy took himself into the woods and gassed himself.

Car was returned from police and we had to replace the drivers seat due to bodily fluid damage.

Car was given full clean then put back into service.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> For many years I used to deal with salvage cars - including fatalities. General rule of thumb was that any fatality that occured in one of our vehicles we used to get the car crushed.
> 
> Only ever exception to that was a £40k brand new Volvo with less than 1k on the clock - where the guy took himself into the woods and gassed himself.
> 
> ...


Thanks, thats about my understanding too. Obviously that was mandated by your policy, and not a requirement and can vary from company to company. As I say if someone tops them self the car will not enter salvage or insurance circles and much more likely to be back on the road.


----------

